# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دیگه نمی توووووونم ادامه بدم-ساعت مطالعم صفر شده پیشنهادی دارید؟

## Z_H..

سلام به همگی، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم. از شهریور پارسال با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کردم و در طول سال به 13 ساعت رسیدم.الان یک هفته است که ساعت مطالعه ام صفره :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): اصلا نمی تونم درس بخونم و اهمیت این دو هفته بر هیچ کسی پوشیده نیست. شما راه حلی دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟
پ. ن. کارنامه آخرین آزمون قلمچی

----------


## Neo.Healer

یمدت برو کتابخونه شاید تونستی
حیفی بخون

----------


## Z_H..

> یمدت برو کتابخونه شاید تونستی
> حیفی بخون


کتاب خونه اصلا وضعیت خوبی نداره، خیییییلی شلوغه، اصلا خوب نیست

----------


## DR._.ALI

تیشه به ریشه ی خودت نزن الان تبر دست گرفتی داری رگ و ریشتو خودت قطع میکنی با دستای خودت خودتو ننداز تو چاه بشین بخون

----------


## METTIX

ببین این دو هفته رو بخون به قبلش فکر نکن
معجزه امیزه این دو هفته ولی اگه شل کنی با سر سقوط میکنی 
(من پارسال همین بلا سرم اومد رتبم دو برابر شد )

----------


## Neo.Healer

> کتاب خونه اصلا وضعیت خوبی نداره، خیییییلی شلوغه، اصلا خوب نیست


از صفر ساعت ک بهتره مگ نه؟
یمدت برو بعد ک شارژ شدی نرو

----------


## Z_H..

> ببین این دو هفته رو بخون به قبلش فکر نکن
> معجزه امیزه این دو هفته ولی اگه شل کنی با سر سقوط میکنی 
> (من پارسال همین بلا سرم اومد رتبم دو برابر شد )


 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  اصلا خوب نیستم، هر کاری می کنم نمیشه، میرم بیرون حالم عوض بشه بازم همون طوری ام. خیییلی بده

----------


## Z_H..

> تیشه به ریشه ی خودت نزن الان تبر دست گرفتی داری رگ و ریشتو خودت قطع میکنی با دستای خودت خودتو ننداز تو چاه بشین بخون


 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): همه روم حساب کردن، از پدر و مادر و مشاور تا هر بنی بشری که بگی، چی کنم خب؟! یهو بریدم.. اصلا دارم از استرس هلاک میشم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MehranWilson

اون وقت یه سریا میگن ما چرا این دو هفته بخونیم دیگه رتبمون از همین الان افتضاحه دیگه خوندمون فایده نداره 
و نمیان ببینن رقیباشون چطوری دارن از میدون تک تک خارج میشن حالا اینو در سطح کشور ببینید 
این دو هفته دو ماراتن میمونه اخرش معلوم میشه کی میزنه جلو و کی .....
حتی کسی که مطالب رو حد 10 درصد هم خونده میتونه رشد کنه ولی بازم یه سریا هستن که .....

----------


## Z_H..

> اون وقت یه سریا میگن ما چرا این دو هفته بخونیم دیگه رتبمون از همین الان افتضاحه دیگه خوندمون فایده نداره 
> و نمیان ببینن رقیباشون چطوری دارن از میدون تک تک خارج میشن حالا اینو در سطح کشور ببینید 
> این دو هفته دو ماراتن میمونه اخرش معلوم میشه کی میزنه جلو و کی .....
> حتی کسی که مطالب رو حد 10 درصد هم خونده میتونه رشد کنه ولی بازم یه سریا هستن که .....


از میدون خارج میشن؟؟!!  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  خیلی ممنون از امیدواری تون بزرگوار

----------


## Mrya

میفهممت خیلی سخته :Yahoo (21):  من بادخترعمومم که حرف میزدم دیشب
هی میگفت مریم دیگه نمیتونم...خسته ام پوکیدم :Yahoo (21): 
واقعیتش اینه همه خستن فقط تو نیستی الان دقیقا همه اوج له بودنشونه..ولی مجبوری بخونی..من خودمم بدم میاد ینی دیگه با انزجار میرم سمت کتاب :Yahoo (21):  ولی چاره چیه!

----------


## MehranWilson

بچه هایی که چیزی نخوندن اینجور تاپیکا رو که ببینن باید انرژیشون 1000 برابر بشه 
بعد یکی میاد میگه میشه تو دو هفته 32 هزار اورد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Z_H..

> میفهممت خیلی سخته من بادخترعمومم که حرف میزدم دیشب
> هی میگفت مریم دیگه نمیتونم...خسته ام پوکیدم
> واقعیتش اینه همه خستن فقط تو نیستی الان دقیقا همه اوج له بودنشونه..ولی مجبوری بخونی..من خودمم بدم میاد ینی دیگه با انزجار میرم سمت کتاب ولی چاره چیه!


نمی دونم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mrya

> همه روم حساب کردن، از پدر و مادر و مشاور تا هر بنی بشری که بگی، چی کنم خب؟! یهو بریدم.. اصلا دارم از استرس هلاک میشم


در رابطه با این هم بگم انتظار ایجاد کردن توی بقیه خیلی بده خودت این وسط کسی هستی که اسیب اصلی رو میبینی چون بقیه دایما با انتظاراتشون بهت استرس میدن.پس از همین الان هرکیو دیدی بهت گفت ایشالا پزشکی ایشالا فلان دانشگاه بگو من سعیمو میکنم ببینم چی میشه..نه تایید کن نه تکذیب..به خانوادتم بگو با انتظاراتشون بهت استرس ندن..

----------


## METTIX

بخون تنها چیزی ک میتونم بهت بگم همینه 
چون تایم حساسیه وقت نیست مسافرتی چیزی بری 
بخون هر طورک شده
من دقیقا پارسال همون دو سه هفته اخر کارمو خراب کرد
هرچند ک امسالم خیلی بهتر از پارسال نمیخونم ولی وضعیتم بهتره خداروشکر

----------


## Z_H..

> در رابطه با این هم بگم انتظار ایجاد کردن توی بقیه خیلی بده خودت این وسط کسی هستی که اسیب اصلی رو میبینی چون بقیه دایما با انتظاراتشون بهت استرس میدن.پس از همین الان هرکیو دیدی بهت گفت ایشالا پزشکی ایشالا فلان دانشگاه بگو من سعیمو میکنم ببینم چی میشه..نه تایید کن نه تکذیب..به خانوادتم بگو با انتظاراتشون بهت استرس ندن..


کی گوش کنه؟؟!! من دارم له میشم زیر فشار استرس اون وقت اونا.... نمی دونم گاهی هم بهشون حق میدم، تمام این یک سال پا به پام اومدن، هرچی خواستم گرفتن، هیچ جا نرفتن، خب وقتی خودم رو جاشون می ذارم می بینم حق دارن انتظار داشته باشن.

----------


## Z_H..

> بخون تنها چیزی ک میتونم بهت بگم همینه 
> چون تایم حساسیه وقت نیست مسافرتی چیزی بری 
> بخون هر طورک شده
> من دقیقا پارسال همون دو سه هفته اخر کارمو خراب کرد
> هرچند ک امسالم خیلی بهتر از پارسال نمیخونم ولی وضعیتم بهتره خداروشکر


متشکرم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  سعی خودم رو می کنم

----------


## bbehzad

سروتونین مغزت کم شده .مسیول انگیزه و شادابیه.مغزت ازتکرار خسته شده.کاش زودتر میگفتی بهت میگفتم روزی یکی فلوکستین 10 بخور بعد کنکور نمیخوردی دیگه ولی الان دیره دوهفته طول میکشه تا اثر کنه.یه روز کامل برو تو دامن طبیعت کامل کامل.فردارو.اگه بهتر نشدی هرروز یه ازمون جامع بزن تحلیل کن دیگه تشریحی نخون.

----------


## Z_H..

> سروتونین مغزت کم شده .مسیول انگیزه و شادابیه.مغزت ازتکرار خسته شده.کاش زودتر میگفتی بهت میگفتم روزی یکی فلوکستین 10 بخور بعد کنکور نمیخوردی دیگه ولی الان دیره دوهفته طول میکشه تا اثر کنه.یه روز کامل برو تو دامن طبیعت کامل کامل.فردارو.اگه بهتر نشدی هرروز یه ازمون جامع بزن تحلیل کن دیگه تشریحی نخون.


از اولی که شروع کردم به دستور پزشک دارم دوتا قرص رو مصرف می کنم که خیلی خیلی خوب بودن، ولی الان انگار تاثیر اونا هم از بین رفته :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## aminz

> سلام به همگی، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم. از شهریور پارسال با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کردم و در طول سال به 13 ساعت رسیدم.الان یک هفته است که ساعت مطالعه ام صفرهاصلا نمی تونم درس بخونم و اهمیت این دو هفته بر هیچ کسی پوشیده نیست. شما راه حلی دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پ. ن. کارنامه آخرین آزمون قلمچی


به نظرم تو خیلی ضعیفی این ساعت مطالعه ای که هم نوشتی کلا دروغه این دو هفته رو کلا خراب میکنی و اصلا نمیتونی 10 یا 13 ساعت بخونی حتی نمیتونی الان 2 ساعت پشت کتاب بشینی (اگه کردی بیا رو راست بگو {ذاتا نمیتونی}) . نه نمیتونی...
 کنکور رو هم  خراب میکنی

----------


## Z_H..

> به نظرم تو خیلی ضعیفی این ساعت مطالعه ای که هم نوشتی کلا دروغه این دو هفته رو کلا خراب میکنی و اصلا نمیتونی 10 یا 13 ساعت بخونی حتی نمیتونی الان 2 ساعت پشت کتاب بشینی (اگه کردی بیا رو راست بگو {ذاتا نمیتونی}) . نه نمیتونی...
>  کنکور رو هم  خراب میکنی


کسی می تونه ایشون رو از تایپیک بیرون کنه؟! @Araz آی دی مدیر این هستش؟

----------


## Z_H..

> به نظرم تو خیلی ضعیفی این ساعت مطالعه ای که هم نوشتی کلا دروغه این دو هفته رو کلا خراب میکنی و اصلا نمیتونی 10 یا 13 ساعت بخونی حتی نمیتونی الان 2 ساعت پشت کتاب بشینی (اگه کردی بیا رو راست بگو {ذاتا نمیتونی}) . نه نمیتونی...
>  کنکور رو هم  خراب میکنی


معلومه کنکوری نیستی، خواهشا خودت بفرما بیرون. خودم کم حالم بده شما هم بیایی دو تا بزاری روش؟!

----------


## MehranWilson

> به نظرم تو خیلی ضعیفی این ساعت مطالعه ای که هم نوشتی کلا دروغه این دو هفته رو کلا خراب میکنی و اصلا نمیتونی 10 یا 13 ساعت بخونی حتی نمیتونی الان 2 ساعت پشت کتاب بشینی (اگه کردی بیا رو راست بگو {ذاتا نمیتونی}) . نه نمیتونی...
>  کنکور رو هم  خراب میکنی


 :Yahoo (35):  آش رو با جاش بردی داداش

----------


## DR._.ALI

> همه روم حساب کردن، از پدر و مادر و مشاور تا هر بنی بشری که بگی، چی کنم خب؟! یهو بریدم.. اصلا دارم از استرس هلاک میشم


هیچی یا دو هفته بخون تا زجمات یه سالت نتیجه بده یا بشین اینجا ناله کن ببینم چی گیرت میاد تهش هم کنکورتو گند میزنی و خودت حسرتشو میخوری

----------


## hisoka

> به نظرم تو خیلی ضعیفی این ساعت مطالعه ای که هم نوشتی کلا دروغه این دو هفته رو کلا خراب میکنی و اصلا نمیتونی 10 یا 13 ساعت بخونی حتی نمیتونی الان 2 ساعت پشت کتاب بشینی (اگه کردی بیا رو راست بگو {ذاتا نمیتونی}) . نه نمیتونی...
>  کنکور رو هم  خراب میکنی


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): ارومتر برادر 
حالا یه نفرو کمک کنی روحیه پیدا کنه یا اینکه داغونش کنی هیچ اثری روت نداره  :Yahoo (23):  بهت قول میدم صندلیتو نگیره  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Zahra77

> به نظرم تو خیلی ضعیفی این ساعت مطالعه ای که هم نوشتی کلا دروغه این دو هفته رو کلا خراب میکنی و اصلا نمیتونی 10 یا 13 ساعت بخونی حتی نمیتونی الان 2 ساعت پشت کتاب بشینی (اگه کردی بیا رو راست بگو {ذاتا نمیتونی}) . نه نمیتونی...
>  کنکور رو هم  خراب میکنی


*خونسردیتونو حفظ کنین  
شمام انشالله کنکورتونو خوب میدین 
جای حسادت های بچگانه انرژی مثبت به هم بدین  !*

----------


## aminz

> کسی می تونه ایشون رو از تایپیک بیرون کنه؟! @Araz آی دی مدیر این هستش؟


خیلی عصبی شدی مگه نه من که میگم نمیتونی بخونی   قول میدم فردا نمیتونی 10 ساعت نگاه کنی  شرط بزاریم ببینیم فرا کی زیاد میخونه فردا ساعت 10 شپ ساعت مطالعه رو میگیم اونم راستشو و با قسم  اگه هستی بگو هستم ؟

----------


## Zahra77

> خیلی عصبی شدی مگه نه من که میگم نمیتونی بخونی   قول میدم فردا نمیتونی 10 ساعت نگاه کنی  شرط بزاریم ببینیم فرا کی زیاد میخونه فردا ساعت 10 شپ ساعت مطالعه رو میگیم اونم راستشو و با قسم  اگه هستی بگو هستم ؟


*باشه شما شیوه ی انگیزشیت فرق داره 
باشه ما فهمیدیم نیتت خیره 
))))))))))))))))!*

----------


## AynazZ

> خیلی عصبی شدی مگه نه من که میگم نمیتونی بخونی   قول میدم فردا نمیتونی 10 ساعت نگاه کنی  شرط بزاریم ببینیم فرا کی زیاد میخونه فردا ساعت 10 شپ ساعت مطالعه رو میگیم اونم راستشو و با قسم  اگه هستی بگو هستم ؟


این دوستمون داره از روش مهندسیه معکوس استفاده میکنه  :Yahoo (21): 

چیزی نیس نیتش خیره :Yahoo (106):  فقط یکم بلد نیس :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mysterious

*یه روز هیچییی نخون اصلا فکر کنکورم نکن
بگو بخند بیرون برو کارایی که بهت انگیزه میدنو انجام بده
از فرداش روزی ۸ ساعت بخون حیفه خدایی با این تراز بیخیال بشی: (*

----------


## Z_H..

> خیلی عصبی شدی مگه نه من که میگم نمیتونی بخونی   قول میدم فردا نمیتونی 10 ساعت نگاه کنی  شرط بزاریم ببینیم فرا کی زیاد میخونه فردا ساعت 10 شپ ساعت مطالعه رو میگیم اونم راستشو و با قسم  اگه هستی بگو هستم ؟


خواهشا جمع کن برو، وقت واسه توجیح شما ندارم، ممکنه ابهاماتی تو ذهنت باشه که به خاطر بقیه دوستان(نه شما) الان رفع می کنم@Araz

----------


## AynazZ

> سلام به همگی، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم. از شهریور پارسال با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کردم و در طول سال به 13 ساعت رسیدم.الان یک هفته است که ساعت مطالعه ام صفرهاصلا نمی تونم درس بخونم و اهمیت این دو هفته بر هیچ کسی پوشیده نیست. شما راه حلی دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پ. ن. کارنامه آخرین آزمون قلمچی


دوست گلم فقط میتونم بگم این کارنامه رو بذار رو سرت حلوا حلوا کن  :Yahoo (11):  

ماشالااااا..... :Yahoo (99):  
حیفی گلم نباز خودتو ...میدونم بیرون گودم میگم لنگش کن ولی من ضربه خوردم از پا پس کشیدن تووووووو نخوررررررر 

من با اون دوستی که گفت یه روز کامل برو دامن طبیعت خیلی موافقم حتما برووووووووو

----------


## MikMik

> خیلی عصبی شدی مگه نه من که میگم نمیتونی بخونی   قول میدم فردا نمیتونی 10 ساعت نگاه کنی  شرط بزاریم ببینیم فرا کی زیاد میخونه فردا ساعت 10 شپ ساعت مطالعه رو میگیم اونم راستشو و با قسم  اگه هستی بگو هستم ؟


برادر من این روش انگیزشی فقط رو عده معدودی جواب میده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## aminz

> خواهشا جمع کن برو، وقت واسه توجیح شما ندارم، ممکنه ابهاماتی تو ذهنت باشه که به خاطر بقیه دوستان(نه شما) الان رفع می کنم@Araz


باشه من میرم خیلی چیز ها دست خودمونه تو میتونی ساعتت رو الان افزایش بدی ولی با یه حرف ساده ی من خیلی ناراحت شدی اما وقتی کنکور تموم شد حرف های بقیه رو میشنوی و حرف های درون سرت ناراحتت میکنه اما دیگه نمیتونی نتیجه کنکور رو عوض کنی ببن هر کاری یه استارت کوچیک میخواد فردا بشین بخون بیا اینجا بگو که جقدر خونی بعدش برو تا کنکور اینجا هم نیا ما هم رفتیم

----------


## Z_H..

> باشه من میرم خیلی چیز ها دست خودمونه تو میتونی ساعتت رو الان افزایش بدی ولی با یه حرف ساده ی من خیلی ناراحت شدی اما وقتی کنکور تموم شد حرف های بقیه رو میشنوی و حرف های درون سرت ناراحتت میکنه اما دیگه نمیتونی نتیجه کنکور رو عوض کنی ببن هر کاری یه استارت کوچیک میخواد فردا بشین بخون بیا اینجا بگو که جقدر خونی بعدش برو تا کنکور اینجا هم نیا ما هم رفتیم


خوب ضدحال میزنی بعد میری؟! هر کاری میکنم عکس آپلود نمیکنه خواستم دفتر برنامه ریزیم رو ارسال کنم، بیکار نیستم بیام اینجا تقاضا کمک کنم. اگر نیت خیری داشتید خواهشا با بقیه این کارو نکنید، آمپرم رفت رو هزار وقتی دیدم چی نوشتی. درست نیست این کار

----------


## Z_H..

> *یه روز هیچییی نخون اصلا فکر کنکورم نکن
> بگو بخند بیرون برو کارایی که بهت انگیزه میدنو انجام بده
> از فرداش روزی ۸ ساعت بخون حیفه خدایی با این تراز بیخیال بشی: (*


تمام سعی ام رو می کنم، ممنون بابت پیشنهادتون :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Z_H..

> دوست گلم فقط میتونم بگم این کارنامه رو بذار رو سرت حلوا حلوا کن  
> 
> ماشالااااا..... 
> حیفی گلم نباز خودتو ...میدونم بیرون گودم میگم لنگش کن ولی من ضربه خوردم از پا پس کشیدن تووووووو نخوررررررر 
> 
> من با اون دوستی که گفت یه روز کامل برو دامن طبیعت خیلی موافقم حتما برووووووووو


متشکرم. تمام سعی ام رو می کنم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AynazZ

> متشکرم. تمام سعی ام رو می کنم


عزیزی  :Yahoo (105):  

هر چی انرژیه مثبته پررررررررت میکنیم به سمتت  :Yahoo (3): 

دلگیر نشو از اون اقا بی حجابه  :Yahoo (21):   هرچند من خودمم آمپر چسبوندم از حرفش -_- 

بیخیال منظوری نداش  :Yahoo (76): 

یه استخری کوهی چیزی پاشو برو 

موفق باشی خانم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Z_H..

> عزیزی  
> 
> هر چی انرژیه مثبته پررررررررت میکنیم به سمتت 
> 
> دلگیر نشو از اون اقا بی حجابه   هرچند من خودمم آمپر چسبوندم از حرفش -_- 
> 
> بیخیال منظوری نداش 
> 
> یه استخری کوهی چیزی پاشو برو 
> ...


ممنونم دوست خوبم :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## yasinius

> از اولی که شروع کردم به دستور پزشک دارم دوتا قرص رو مصرف می کنم که خیلی خیلی خوب بودن، ولی الان انگار تاثیر اونا هم از بین رفته


سلام دوست عزی!زمن از پارسال تابستون این اولین بار هست که میام تو اکانتم فقط و ققط هم بخاطر شخص تو اومدم که شاید بتونم کمک کنم 
من دو تا راه حل برات دارم:اول اینکه هر روز از خودت ی ازمون جامع بگیر(اگه کمکوری هست که نزدی اونارو اکه همرو زدی ازمون ازمایشی که نزدی بزن یا کتاب ازمون بزرگ گاج)فقط صد در صد ندیده باشی سوالاشو تا حالا که انگیزه سنجیدن خودتو داشته باشی بعد هم با درصدات تخمین رتبه بگیر و ببین چه دانشگاهی قبول میشی این کار حداقل اگه باعث نشه دوباره بخونی باعث میشه مطالب از یادت نره
کار دوم هم مشق نویسیه!یعنی بردار جزوه تو اونجاهاییش که تسلطط کمتره رو رونویسی کن!شاید به نظر کار احمقانه ای بیاد ولی واقعا جواب میده!
ی سوالم دارم بی زحمت اسم قرصهایی که مصرف میکنی رو بگو
در اخر من به عنوان ی غریبه با شنیدن شرایطت احساس وظیفه کردم که بهت کمک کنم!کسی که سرنوشتت هیچ تاثیری براش نداره!تو چرا نباید احساس وظیفه و دلسوزی برای ایندت و زحمتای گذشتت بکنی؟

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام دوست عزی!زمن از پارسال تابستون این اولین بار هست که میام تو اکانتم فقط و ققط هم بخاطر شخص تو اومدم که شاید بتونم کمک کنم 
> من دو تا راه حل برات دارم:اول اینکه هر روز از خودت ی ازمون جامع بگیر(اگه کمکوری هست که نزدی اونارو اکه همرو زدی ازمون ازمایشی که نزدی بزن یا کتاب ازمون بزرگ گاج)فقط صد در صد ندیده باشی سوالاشو تا حالا که انگیزه سنجیدن خودتو داشته باشی بعد هم با درصدات تخمین رتبه بگیر و ببین چه دانشگاهی قبول میشی این کار حداقل اگه باعث نشه دوباره بخونی باعث میشه مطالب از یادت نره
> کار دوم هم مشق نویسیه!یعنی بردار جزوه تو اونجاهاییش که تسلطط کمتره رو رونویسی کن!شاید به نظر کار احمقانه ای بیاد ولی واقعا جواب میده!
> ی سوالم دارم بی زحمت اسم قرصهایی که مصرف میکنی رو بگو
> در اخر من به عنوان ی غریبه با شنیدن شرایطت احساس وظیفه کردم که بهت کمک کنم!کسی که سرنوشتت هیچ تاثیری براش نداره!تو چرا نباید احساس وظیفه و دلسوزی برای ایندت و زحمتای گذشتت بکنی؟


مممممممنوووووونم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  خیلی خیلی ممنونم. اسم ها رو هم خصوصی ارسال می کنم، اینجا درست نیست ممکنه کسی بدون تجویز مصرف کنه که عوارض داره

----------


## yasinius

> مممممممنوووووونم خیلی خیلی ممنونم. اسم ها رو هم خصوصی ارسال می کنم، اینجا درست نیست ممکنه کسی بدون تجویز مصرف کنه که عوارض داره


خواهش میکنم عزیز
به حرفای دیگرانم اهمیت نده
همه چی. بسپار به بالا سری 
قول میدم موفق میشی

----------


## Z_H..

از همگی خیلی خیلی متشکرم حتی آقای @aminz (به شیوه خودشون کمک کردن) اصلا فکر نمی کردم با این تایپیک این همه انرژی بگیرم، به امید پیروزی و موفقیت همه ی دوستان :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohadeseh-77

خداروشکر که انرژی گرفتی ولی برای حسن ختام :Yahoo (1): 
تو اوج خستگیت یه بار دیگه تلاش کن
تو اوج ناامیدی یه قدم دیگه بردار...
تو موفق میشی ( متن از یک کانال انگیزشی)

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بنظرم همین اگه اینقدر وضعیتت خوب نیست همین الان برو بگرد برو تفریح با خانواده برو دور دور سه چهار ساعت سرگرم کن خودتو بهتر از اینه که حرص بخوری نمیتونم بخونمو نخونی بعدش شروع کن از فردا صبح مثل قبلت باش_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Pa__r__sa


بنظرم همین اگه اینقدر وضعیتت خوب نیست همین الان برو بگرد برو تفریح با خانواده برو دور دور سه چهار ساعت سرگرم کن خودتو بهتر از اینه که حرص بخوری نمیتونم بخونمو نخونی بعدش شروع کن از فردا صبح مثل قبلت باش


خوب پس هیچی بشین بخون که سیصد درصد دوماه دیگه همینجا مصاحبتو میبینیم_

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

تو نخونی/دگع من نمیدونم باید چ کنم؟

----------


## Accident

می توووووونی.  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Z_H..

> _
> خوب پس هیچی بشین بخون که سیصد درصد دوماه دیگه همینجا مصاحبتو میبینیم_


متشکرم . امیدوارم بهترین رتبه ممکنه رو دریافت کنید

----------


## Z_H..

> تو نخونی/دگع من نمیدونم باید چ کنم؟


چرا؟

----------


## ifmvi

*فقط یک راندِ دیگه مبارزه کن : )
عالی بودی و هستی ، فقط کافیه عالی به پایان برسونی
*

----------


## meysam98

اول اینکه آروم باش
بعدشم
این ترمز عادیه گاها غلظت هورمون ها تغییر میکنه و اصا حس و حال درس خوندن و کارای دیگه نیست

ولی یه چیزی رو یادت باشه
وقتی آدم تصمیم به انجام کاری میگیره شور و شوق بالایی داره ولی قطعا بعد یه مدتی انگیزه اول رو نداره
تعهد به معنی اینه وقتی حالتم خوب نیست بازم کارو انجام بدی

----------


## Juliette

دوست عزیز این دوهفته رو ازمون بگیرید
علت ناتوانی شما اتمام دهباره دروس وسردرگمی هست

----------


## faezeh_r

این راهیه که باید تمومش کنی
پیچوندن نداره
پارسال تمومش نکردی و شدی فارغ از تحصیل!
امسالم تمومش نکنی سال دیگه همین اسمو یدک می‌کشی
کتاب و بردار و فقط بخون
حتی اگر حسش نیست
حتی اگه جوری هستی که انگار هیچی از کتابه نمی‌فهمیکم کم درست میشی
به خدا توکل کن
و
مسیری که دو هفته بیشتر به پایانش نمونده رو طولانی تر نکن

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام به همگی، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم. از شهریور پارسال با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کردم و در طول سال به 13 ساعت رسیدم.الان یک هفته است که ساعت مطالعه ام صفرهاصلا نمی تونم درس بخونم و اهمیت این دو هفته بر هیچ کسی پوشیده نیست. شما راه حلی دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پ. ن. کارنامه آخرین آزمون قلمچی


سلام
فقط یک چیز میتونم بگم
چهارمین کوک رو محکم بزن چون بعدا تو خلوتت بابت تمام کوک های چهارمی که نزدی خودتو نمی بخشی
اینو بشنو بفهمی منظورم از کوک 4 چیه
kook 4 iman sarvarpour

----------


## A.H.M

> شنبه ساعت ۷ صبح برو دم در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی دانشگاه و دانشجوهاشو ببین اگه اجازه دادن برو تو هم ببین یکم اونجا بچرخ تجسم کن اول مهر ه  برگردی خونه را افتادی


والا پریروز من انقلاب بودم واسه پرینت سوالای کنکور لامصب اونجا پشت و رو 200 تومنه محل خودمون 1000 تومن 
خلاصه از محوطه پشت دانشگاه تهران که دانشکده پزشکی و تالار تشریح و تالار ابن سینا و  ... هست  رد میشدم یه دسته دانشجو خشمگین و افسرده رو دیدم داشتن میرفتن تالار تشریح
خلاصه نزدیک بود قید درسو بزنم

----------


## nani87

ببین فقط شما نیستی که الان خسته ای!!!!هرکی هوب خونده له لهه الان!!!!هرکی!یعنی یکسریا آرزوشونو فقط کنکور تموم شه؛آرزوشونه این دو هفته هم بخوبی سر کنن و خلاص!ولی ببین فرق این بچه هایی که گفتم(خوب خوندن)دقیقا توی همین هفته های آخره!فک میکنی الان همه بچه ها دارن باهمون انرژی روز اول بارشون رو میکشن؟نههه!!همه خسته ن!!!ولی من فقط باین فکر میکنم که ابدااااا دوست ندارم دوباره چنین لحظاتی رو تجربه کنم!هرگز!دوهفته تلاش دربرابر چندسال زندگیم هیچهههه!!!کلی وعده و وعید و جایزه و ..بخودت بده!!ولی بعد کنکور و بشرط بهترین تلاشت...فقط میگم فک کن چقددد سختی کشیدی!اگر سختی نکشیدی نمیتونی درک کنی من چی میگم!!چون گذشتن و محدود شدن و از همه چیز زدن بخاطر درس و..واقعاااا سخته،دیگه نخاه این روزا رو تجربه کنی و بدون این حس برای همه ماها الان هست؛فقط باید خودت رو مدیریت کنی؛من همین امروز سرجلسه که دیدم چقدر یچه های قویی سرجلشه هست انرژی مضاعفی گرفتم؛درحالبکه دیشب داشتم از بیحوصلگی توی مجازی میگشتم...پس دریاب که تا چشم بهم بزنی این 13 روز میگذره....این 13 روز و ول کنی همه این چن سالو ب باد دادی...موفق باشی

----------


## Insidee

> والا پریروز من انقلاب بودم واسه پرینت سوالای کنکور لامصب اونجا پشت و رو 200 تومنه محل خودمون 1000 تومن 
> خلاصه از محوطه پشت دانشگاه تهران که دانشکده پزشکی و تالار تشریح و تالار ابن سینا و  ... هست  رد میشدم یه دسته دانشجو خشمگین و افسرده رو دیدم داشتن میرفتن تالار تشریح
> خلاصه نزدیک بود قید درسو بزنم


جدی یه صفحه پرینت شده هزار تومن؟

----------


## Shiloh

یدترین کار در بدترین زمان یعنی نا امیدی در الان

----------


## liaa

> من نقریبا ماهی ۲ بار میرم دانشگاه تهرانو میبینم تا امروز دانشجوی پزشکی ندیدم که با افسردگی در حال حرکت به تالار تشریح باشه منکه فکر میکنم جسدای تالار تشریحم از اینکه تو دانشگاه تهرانن خوشحالن شما احتمالا چون فکر مبکنی محال بری تو اون دانشگاه شدی حکایت گربه که دستش به گوشت نمیرسید میگفت پیف پیف بو میده


چ طرز صحبت کردنه  :Yahoo (21):  
زشته واقعا...
و زشت تر اینه که بعد از این حرفی که زدین دانشگاه تهران قبول نشین .. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Z_H..

از همه تون بابت دیروز ممنونم، اکثرا جز مهمان ها بودم و نظراتی که نوشته می شد و تایپیک های مختلف که شکل می گرفت رو بررسی می کردم. این چند روز که وارد انجمن شدم دیدم که چه جو دوستانه ای هست. 
پ. ن:اینم نتیجه آزمون امروز که اگه با اون حال بد می رفتم فک نمی کنم این نتیجه ام می بود، با آرزوی موفقیت برای تک تکتون.

----------


## A.H.M

> من نقریبا ماهی ۲ بار میرم دانشگاه تهرانو میبینم تا امروز دانشجوی پزشکی ندیدم که با افسردگی در حال حرکت به تالار تشریح باشه منکه فکر میکنم جسدای تالار تشریحم از اینکه تو دانشگاه تهرانن خوشحالن شما احتمالا چون فکر مبکنی محال بری تو اون دانشگاه شدی حکایت گربه که دستش به گوشت نمیرسید میگفت پیف پیف بو میده


معلومه فشار روانی روت زیاده
من به طنز یه چیزی نوشتم از لحنم معلوم نبود
درمورد اینکه به پزشکی و تهران نمیرسم اینو نه من میتونم بگم نه شما همه چی دست خداست
ولی اونقدری توان علمی دارم که برسم اگه شما هم شک داری یه سر به تاپیک های رفع اشکال زیست شیمی ریاضی عمومی بزنی اسممو میبینی
بازم ممنون که نظر دادی

----------


## Z_H..

> معلومه فشار روانی روت زیاده
> من به طنز یه چیزی نوشتم از لحنم معلوم نبود
> درمورد اینکه به پزشکی و تهران نمیرسم اینو نه من میتونم بگم نه شما همه چی دست خداست
> ولی اونقدری توان علمی دارم که برسم اگه شما هم شک داری یه سر به تاپیک های رفع اشکال زیست شیمی ریاضی عمومی بزنی اسممو میبینی
> بازم ممنون که نظر دادی


ناراحت نشو، الان واقعا همگی تحت فشار روحی ان، خودم که دیدی چطور یهو بریدم، همه رو بزار پایه کنکور و...

----------


## morteza320

> سلام به همگی، من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم. از شهریور پارسال با روزی 10 ساعت شروع کردم و در طول سال به 13 ساعت رسیدم.الان یک هفته است که ساعت مطالعه ام صفرهاصلا نمی تونم درس بخونم و اهمیت این دو هفته بر هیچ کسی پوشیده نیست. شما راه حلی دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟
> پ. ن. کارنامه آخرین آزمون قلمچی


سلام.واقعا متاسف شدم ولی خدایی میگم خیلی نامردین.صرفا این رو برای خودتون میگم نه شخص دیگه ای.یکی مثل من ارزوی همچنین ترازی یا شایدم خیلی خیلی کمتر رو داره و هیچ وقت محقق نمیشه و هزار و یک مشکل پیش میاد براش خدایی بی اغراق میگم شاید مشکلاتی که امسال داشتم فقط یک درصدش ماله خودم بود و بقیه همش ماله اطرافیان بودن.بازم میگم داداش ادم سرطان بگیره یعنی مرگ و نابود شدن کسی مثل من ولی بازم صبر کردم.جا نزدم و اونم خوب میشه به امیدخدا و منم حداقل مرحمی میشم برای زخم ها و دردهای خانواده شما هم مرحم باشین و نه خود زخم.الانم خفن و قدر و حرفه ای نیستم انصافا ولی قول میدم بالاخره یک روز جواب این سختی ها رو میگیرم.درخصوص ناامیدی بدونین فقط شما نیستین.راستش امروز فهمیدم خیلیا دارن جا میزنن و جا زدن به تراز نیست انصفا.و این یکم من رو واقع بین کرد برای ادامه پرقدرت تر این دوهفته .امیدوارم هیچ وقت از از دست دادن این روزا و ثانیه ها ناراحت نشین و افسوس نخورین و البته بدونین هرچی هم باشین خوندن از نخوندن بهتره و یک ساعت تایم مطالعه از  صفر بهتره. انشاالله همیشه در بهترین مراحل زندگی و موفقیت ها باشین.

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام.واقعا متاسف شدم ولی خدایی میگم خیلی نامردین.صرفا این رو برای خودتون میگم نه شخص دیگه ای.یکی مثل من ارزوی همچنین ترازی یا شایدم خیلی خیلی کمتر رو داره و هیچ وقت محقق نمیشه و هزار و یک مشکل پیش میاد براش خدایی بی اغراق میگم شاید مشکلاتی که امسال داشتم فقط یک درصدش ماله خودم بود و بقیه همش ماله اطرافیان بودن.بازم میگم داداش ادم سرطان بگیره یعنی مرگ و نابود شدن کسی مثل من ولی بازم صبر کردم.جا نزدم و اونم خوب میشه به امیدخدا و منم حداقل مرحمی میشم برای زخم ها و دردهای خانواده شما هم مرحم باشین و نه خود زخم.الانم خفن و قدر و حرفه ای نیستم انصافا ولی قول میدم بالاخره یک روز جواب این سختی ها رو میگیرم.درخصوص ناامیدی بدونین فقط شما نیستین.راستش امروز فهمیدم خیلیا دارن جا میزنن و جا زدن به تراز نیست انصفا.و این یکم من رو واقع بین کرد برای ادامه پرقدرت تر این دوهفته .امیدوارم هیچ وقت از از دست دادن این روزا و ثانیه ها ناراحت نشین و افسوس نخورین و البته بدونین هرچی هم باشین خوندن از نخوندن بهتره و یک ساعت تایم مطالعه از  صفر بهتره. انشاالله همیشه در بهترین مراحل زندگی و موفقیت ها باشین.


من از پایین ترین تراز ممکنه و پایین ترین رتبه ممکنه پارسالم شروع کردم و اولین سالی هست که پشت کنکورم، مطمئن باش می تونی نتیجه ات رو تغییر بدی طوری که حتی خودت هم تعجب کنی، تلاش همیشه نتیجه میده. من حالم خیلی خوب شد و واقعا این حال خوبم رو مدیون دوستان انجمن هستم.

----------


## morteza320

> من از پایین ترین تراز ممکنه و پایین ترین رتبه ممکنه پارسالم شروع کردم و اولین سالی هست که پشت کنکورم، مطمئن باش می تونی نتیجه ات رو تغییر بدی طوری که حتی خودت هم تعجب کنی، تلاش همیشه نتیجه میده. من حالم خیلی خوب شد و واقعا این حال خوبم رو مدیون دوستان انجمن هستم.


خیلی ممنون .انشاالله صحیح و سلامت باشین و بدرخشین.من تمام تلاشم رو کردم و شک ندارم ۶۰۰هزارم بشم فقط میخندم .والا بخدا .مگه چی هستیم؟آدمیم دیگه.هزار تا مشکل پیدا کردیم تو جریان پشت کنکوری شدن بسه دیگه.
راستی سوال های کانون امروز رو از جایی میشه گیر اورد؟امروز سنجش رفتم اخه

----------


## Z_H..

> خیلی ممنون .انشاالله صحیح و سلامت باشین و بدرخشین.من تمام تلاشم رو کردم و شک ندارم ۶۰۰هزارم بشم فقط میخندم .والا بخدا .مگه چی هستیم؟آدمیم دیگه.هزار تا مشکل پیدا کردیم تو جریان پشت کنکوری شدن بسه دیگه.
> راستی سوال های کانون امروز رو از جایی میشه گیر اورد؟امروز سنجش رفتم اخه


آره، همین سایت کنکور این هست می تونید دانلود کنید

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z_H..


از همه تون بابت دیروز ممنونم، اکثرا جز مهمان ها بودم و نظراتی که نوشته می شد و تایپیک های مختلف که شکل می گرفت رو بررسی می کردم. این چند روز که وارد انجمن شدم دیدم که چه جو دوستانه ای هست. 
پ. ن:اینم نتیجه آزمون امروز که اگه با اون حال بد می رفتم فک نمی کنم این نتیجه ام می بود، با آرزوی موفقیت برای تک تکتون. 


عالی عالی*

----------


## AynazZ

سلام  :Yahoo (1):  
دوستم چرا عنوان تاپیکتو ادیت کردی  :Yahoo (117):  هنوز همونجوره حالت؟؟؟

ناموسا با ما ازین شوخیا نکن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Z_H..

> سلام  
> دوستم چرا عنوان تاپیکتو ادیت کردی  هنوز همونجوره حالت؟؟؟
> 
> ناموسا با ما ازین شوخیا نکن


سلاااااااام من نبودم نمی دونم کی اینجوری کرده، خوووووبم خوب خوب، وقت اضافه ام میام اینجا :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AynazZ

> سلاااااااام من نبودم نمی دونم کی اینجوری کرده، خوووووبم خوب خوب، وقت اضافه ام میام اینجا


عهههههه خب پس کاره مدیراس احتمالا اینجوری کردن کسایی که وضعیت مشابه دارن بتونن استفاده کنن  :Yahoo (106): 

خدارووووووووشکر عزیزم ایشالا پر انرژی باشی تا تهش  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Z_H..

> عهههههه خب پس کاره مدیراس احتمالا اینجوری کردن کسایی که وضعیت مشابه دارن بتونن استفاده کنن 
> 
> خدارووووووووشکر عزیزم ایشالا پر انرژی باشی تا تهش


چه مدیر های باحالی :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------

